# GE TBX21JI Freezer works, fridge not cold



## Cal Jader (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm trying to help an elderly woman with this problem.
I noticed that the freezer had a lot of frost built up, I defrosted it but the fridge is still 60F.
(Freezer is 20F)
I have been told there is a fan that blows cold air from the freezer to the fridge. I noticed that the temp control for the freezer opens/closes what looks like an air inlet into the fridge, there is no air blowing in.
How do I determine if this fan is bad, and where is it located?
Could it be another problem such as the fridge temp control or a relay or sensor?
This nice lady has no fresh food, and a fixed income. Please help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...-VEJYMjFKSQ==/GE-Refrigerator-not-cold-enough


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

wipe the gaskets and door frames top and bottom.need to seal tight especially on that freezer with leakage causing ice build up...the frig part is a damper door as where cold air drops down into the lower section to the frig setting then closes as it is satisfied the air blowing is the freezer fan...


----------

